# Kooks header & Mids with Borla Catback?



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

I have a borla catback that was installed by the previous owner and I am now going to buy headers to fit. I was thinking kooks stainless 1-7/8'' with the catted mids. 

Will this setup bolt directly to the flange of the Borla catback? Has anyone done this exact setup? Is there anything else I need other than the headers, catted mids and existing catback?

Appreciate the help as always,

Evan


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

If the headers to the cat is stock and unmolested, yes. If perchance it doesn't it won't take much to cut or extend to make it fit.


----------

